# Wanted: 1 x MkIV Death Company Helm



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I need one of the mkIV death company helmets (It has the really big grill around the jaw area) for a conversion.

Need just the one, I can trade for loads of other bits as I have plenty.

Many thanks
Joe


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Sourced one as part of a set of heads.

Thanks alot


----------

